# Black Warrior RC



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop on this trial yet ?


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Mark Miles won the Derby with "BUGSY".. 2 out of 3 aint bad...... Congrats Dondie Guess!!!!


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Way to go Mark Miles and Bugsy!


----------



## russell.jason2 (Mar 13, 2011)

qual call backs to the second series; 1, 2, 5, 7, 9, 12, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 25


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any Open,AM callbacks ?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

9 back to last series of open and 5 have run so far. Don't have all numbers. AM completing water blind. 

Gene


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any one have anything???


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Heard mark smith and tex won the open. Contracts mark!!!


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open 1- Mark Smith
2- Jim Pickering
3 Jimmy Darnell- Diamond
4. Mark Medford
RJ- Alex Washburn.- Blew. 

This is all I have. Sorry don't know which dogs. 

AM- running last series now. 

Gene


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ya'll !!!


----------



## huskeratheart (Mar 20, 2011)

open third was jimmie darnell and diamond congrats and way to go!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anything on the Qual ?


----------



## Michael Hill (Mar 29, 2010)

Stephen Masley and Tex with 1st at Qual
And Durwood McGuffee with a Jam...thats all i know


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Derby Results
1st- Bugsy Miles 2nd WIN in 3 trials

2nd- Bella Darnell

3rd- Shade Smith 3rd and Win in 3 trials

4th- Bomber Fleming


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know what happened in the AM?


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Results on E.E...

thanks to everyone who pitched in to make it work.

Chad


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

WAY TO GO TEX!!!
Not bad for the old man who turns 10 in January.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open 2nd! Congratulations, Mr Pickering!!

Judy


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

Just in case everyone missed it the Open 2nd Place for Willie and Jim Pickering gave Wille his FC title. Congradulations to Willie and Jim. Oh, that's Wille's mother on the far left FC AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

KPR's Texas Retrievers said:


> Just in case everyone missed it the Open 2nd Place for Willie and Jim Pickering gave Wille his FC title. Congradulations to Willie and Jim. Oh, that's Wille's mother on the far left FC AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH.


Well, my first "Congrats" did not quite cover all the great news!!!

So, Huge Congratulations!! FC "Willie", ....and Mr Pickering, too!

Kathy and Jim's success with their retrievers continues!
....although a slight change of breed, ...a little "Yellow Gold" blends! ....at least not to the "dark" side.... !!

Best,

Judy


----------

